# Remember to set your clocks back!



## Jacqui (Mar 7, 2015)

Time springs ahead tonight for most of us, so be sure to set your clocks.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 7, 2015)

what day?


----------



## jaizei (Mar 7, 2015)

Tonight/tomorrow morning


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 7, 2015)

oops, I meant set them ahead, ignore the title. It is spring ahead time, fall is when they go backward.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 7, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> oops, I meant set them ahead, ignore the title. It is spring ahead time, fall is when they go backward.


what?


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 7, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?


The title says to set clocks back, when it is set ahead. At 2 am, it becomes 3 am


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 7, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> The title says to set clocks back, when it is set ahead. At 2 am, it becomes 3 am


thars like the future!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice reminder. I get go FEEL like I'm leaving for work a 5:00 am.


----------



## jaizei (Mar 7, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nice reminder. I get go FEEL like I'm leaving for work a 5:00 am.



At least you get to sleep in


----------



## wellington (Mar 7, 2015)

I hate the time change. I wish they would do away with it. Our clocks are already set, hub a little anal about it


----------



## wellington (Mar 7, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> oops, I meant set them ahead, ignore the title. It is spring ahead time, fall is when they go backward.



You can change the title if you want, your a mod, we get to have those powers


----------



## jaizei (Mar 7, 2015)

It's like 'back to the future'. Set your clocks back...to daylight savings time.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 7, 2015)

wellington said:


> You can change the title if you want, your a mod, we get to have those powers


Not with this phone. Lol


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 7, 2015)

wellington said:


> I hate the time change. I wish they would do away with it. Our clocks are already set, hub a little anal about it


I love the time change, especially in the fall. Of course I use daylight, not actual clocks to judge my time.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 7, 2015)

jaizei said:


> At least you get to sleep in


I won't get to sleep in until next Saturday at the soonest.


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 7, 2015)

You lose an hour of sleep not gain.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 7, 2015)

Atleast working tomorrow saves me the pain of having to adjust to the time change Monday, right?


----------



## wellington (Mar 7, 2015)

jaizei said:


> It's like 'back to the future'. Set your clocks back...to daylight savings time.



No, we need to "spring" ahead and you "fall" back in the fall. So, in the spring you lose an hour, in the fall you get it back.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Mar 7, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> You lose an hour of sleep not gain.


That's one of the things I love about AZ NO TIME CHANGES ( with smiles )


----------



## wellington (Mar 7, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Not with this phone. Lol



Want one of us to change it?


----------



## wellington (Mar 7, 2015)

How about we leave it as is, but add JACQUI OOP'd, SPRING AHEAD INSTEAD


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 7, 2015)

wellington said:


> Want one of us to change it?


Nopers. Makes it more interesting this way.


----------



## wellington (Mar 7, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Nopers. Makes it more interesting this way.



Or confusing. Bets on how many screw it up and is late getting to where ever it is they were going.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 7, 2015)

wellington said:


> Or confusing. Bets on how many screw it up and is late getting to where ever it is they were going.


Not if they read the actual thread.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 7, 2015)

Can look it as setting them back to what they were before the fall fall back of time. Lol


----------



## wellington (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh yes, look at it like that, even more confusing. 
But, don't forget, some of you out there don't change your clocks at all. So, you will stand still in time, 
while the rest of us will fall back to where we were before last fall, which is ahead of what time is now


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 7, 2015)

Works for me.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 7, 2015)

Exscuse me while I kiss the sky.


----------



## ShannonC (Mar 7, 2015)

So, who doesn't change? Is it certain places or certain time zones? 

It's funny.....I have lived in the south for my entire life, so I have never even thought about how things work elsewhere!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Mar 8, 2015)

And most importantly, don't forget to adjust your automatic timers for your torts lights, misters, etc!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 8, 2015)

Maro2Bear said:


> And most importantly, don't forget to adjust your automatic timers for your torts lights, misters, etc!


This is the best point. I wish I'd thought of it lastnight. Now I'm getting ready for work.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Mar 8, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is the best point. I wish I'd thought of it lastnight. Now I'm getting ready for work.



Yes, i just this morning readjusted everything so my sull stays on sked!


----------



## 4jean (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't like losing an hour. Weekends are short enough!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 8, 2015)

4jean said:


> I don't like losing an hour. Weekends are short enough!


I don't like being salary and working 10 8-10 hr. days…happy to be working though !


----------



## HLogic (Mar 8, 2015)

Maro2Bear said:


> And most importantly, don't forget to adjust your automatic timers for your torts lights, misters, etc!



Probably not a good idea. Remember, the torts don't use clocks. The "day" didn't change. Our recording of its passage did.

I don't change my timers. I adjust my schedule so the animals don't have to change theirs.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 8, 2015)

Maro2Bear said:


> And most importantly, don't forget to adjust your automatic timers for your torts lights, misters, etc!


which you should be adjusting atleast weekly any how.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 8, 2015)

HLogic said:


> Probably not a good idea. Remember, the torts don't use clocks. The "day" didn't change. Our recording of its passage did.
> 
> I don't change my timers. I adjust my schedule so the animals don't have to change theirs.


They do not use clocks, but they do use things like the sun which does naturally change and daily.


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 8, 2015)

Already set.


----------



## HLogic (Mar 8, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> They do not use clocks, but they do use things like the sun which does naturally change and daily.



Yes, they do, but it doesn't change by an hour. It's something more like one minute longer or shorter per day.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 8, 2015)

Maro2Bear said:


> And most importantly, don't forget to adjust your automatic timers for your torts lights, misters, etc!



Why? It's still going to be on for the set time, in my cast 14 hours. Who cares if it's 14 hours starting at 6a or at 7a?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 8, 2015)

Finally! The clock in my truck is right again!!


----------



## ShannonC (Mar 8, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Finally! The clock in my truck is right again!!




My mom was like that.....she never changed the clock in her car....she always said "It will fix itself soon enough."


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 31, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> You lose an hour of sleep not gain.


 True, if clocks are set ahead.


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 31, 2015)

wellington said:


> I hate the time change. I wish they would do away with it. Our clocks are already set, hub a little anal about it


 I am another one who hate time change...our *brains* seem to need re-programming. Here, Summer timing began a few days ago.


----------

